# Having a major anxiety attack right now,



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

My anxiety is triggered by being left alone, just found out I'll be alone all night


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Who is usually with you?


----------



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

my granddaughter and her husband and 3 kids. They went to friends and car won't start  so spending the night. It's the sudden shock that started anxiety. I keep *Xanax * for emergency use but used last of it on when I was left alone on Thanksgiving


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Right but you aren’t alone. There people here to talk to. Keep taking deep breaths. What’s the worst thing that could happen?


----------



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

The worst is I won't be able to sleep and this anxiety attack will last all night, that's worse than death


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Do you ever drink warm milk?
It is said to help some sleep. 
What about watching tv?
Reading a book?
Or maybe start a diary here to keep yourself occupied until you get sleepy and fall asleep?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

oldal said:


> my granddaughter and her husband and 3 kids. They went to friends and car won't start  so spending the night. It's the sudden shock that started anxiety. I keep *Xanax * for emergency use but used last of it on when I was left alone on Thanksgiving


And that was my next question?
What about camomile tea if you have no milk.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

oldal said:


> my granddaughter and her husband and 3 kids. They went to friends and car won't start  so spending the night. It's the sudden shock that started anxiety. I keep *Xanax * for emergency use but used last of it on when I was left alone on Thanksgiving


Are you living in their house or are they living in your house?  If they're living in your house and supposed to take care of you in lieu of paying rent, then they're not doing their duty.  Perhaps you need to find a new living arrangement in either situation.


----------



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

I have milk but don't think it will help. Do you ever have anxiety attacks?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Awwww! Let’s not panic the man any more than he already is. This is his family. They did call and say they had car trouble.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

oldal said:


> I have milk but don't think it will help. Do you ever have anxiety attacks?


Yes I do but I use cannabis or I use rescue remedy which is a homeopathic remedy specifically made for anxiety disorder and panic attacks. 
Warm milk sometimes helps people sleep.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2019)

Why don't you take a warm bath or shower, drink some warm milk, play some soothing music and try to rest a bit.


----------



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Are you living in their house or are they living in your house?  If they're living in your house and supposed to take care of you in lieu of paying rent, then they're not doing their duty.  Perhaps you need to find a new living arrangement in either situation.



They are living in my house, I couldn't live here with their help, and I want to stay here. I can handle being alone but when it is sudden, I can't handle it.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Do you have Epsom salts for your bath?
The magnesium will help relax you and calm you down some. You could light a candle. See , ....
look at all the company you have here.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2019)

Do you have a friend or neighbor you could call to stop by for a visit?


----------



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes I do but I use cannabis or I use rescue remedy which is a homeopathic remedy specifically made for anxiety disorder and panic attacks.
> Warm milk sometimes helps people sleep.


I have Bach rescue pastilles, homeopathic stress relief, it doesn't help me, I've tried most everything, the only thing that works is xanax. ashwagandha does work sometimes but I already took that and not working this time. I've tried  CBD but not cannabis, might try that sometime because it is legal here now.


----------



## oldal (Dec 1, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Do you have a friend or neighbor you could call to stop by for a visit?


I wish I did, but I'm 82 and outlived all my local friends. If I were in danger I'd call a neighbor or 911, but anxiety won't kill me, sometimes wish it did.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

oldal said:


> I have Bach rescue pastilles, homeopathic stress relief, it doesn't help me, I've tried most everything, the only thing that works is xanax. ashwagandha does work sometimes but I already took that and not working this time. I've tried  CBD but not cannabis, might try that sometime because it is legal here now.


That’s too bad it doesn’t work. In fact your list of remedies is quite impressive but if your body is accustomed to Xanax then it’s not surprising that these don’t work.

Note: I’m not suggesting cannabis will work for you.
Like the other things you’ve tried, it might not be for you. There are other options. Melatonin, valerian root extract , kava, tryptophan


----------



## oldal (Dec 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s too bad it doesn’t work. In fact your list of remedies is quite impressive but if your body is accustomed to Xanax then it’s not surprising that these don’t work.
> 
> Note: I’m not suggesting cannabis will work for you.
> Like the other things you’ve tried, it might not be for you. There are other options. Melatonin, valerian root extract , kava, tryptophan


I'm feeling a lot better; I think it is chatting with you, and others here that has helped me a lot. Also, I found I had high blood sugar; it was time I tested from my last meal. I Injected a small amount of insulin to correct that and for the 10 carbs in the milk.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2019)

You need to stop thinking about being alone and distract your mind with something. Play your favourite music, or your favourite film...lose yourself in something.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 2, 2019)

Might I suggest a slug of a good single malt?
It has an immediate calming affect

I never have anxiety, but any ol' excuse....


----------



## oldal (Dec 2, 2019)

Reading and posting in this thread has got my mind off being alone. I want to thank you all for caring enough to help me through this, it's not entirely gone yet, but the worst is over, and I should be able to sleep.


----------



## oldman (Dec 2, 2019)

Panic Attacks or as you call it an Anxiety Attack is not fun for the person that suffers from these types of ailments. I hope you were able to get some sleep. Two things that I would do when you are able to: 1. Get your Xanax refilled and 2. Call your Therapist and make an emergency appointment. 

We had a few people onboard from time to time when I was still flying that would have a panic attack. They think something terrible is going to happen to them and it takes a long time to convince them that everything will be alright. They clench their fists, sweat, feel empty inside, have a rapid heart rate and need to get up and walk around. Sitting in one position made them feel worse.

Good luck to you.


----------



## toffee (Dec 2, 2019)

oldal said:


> I have milk but don't think it will help. Do you ever have anxiety attacks?


yes i  do and its not nice is it ---there is several types of this condition - just hoping it wont stay to long with me -very stress related ..if iam bizzy I dont get it ..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

oldal said:


> Reading and posting in this thread has got my mind off being alone. I want to thank you all for caring enough to help me through this, it's not entirely gone yet, but the worst is over, and I should be able to sleep.


 This is one of the most positive things about chat forums, in that there's always someone around to chat to  regardless of the time of day  or night.. I'm pleased you were able to relax enough and get some sleep.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 2, 2019)

I used to have anxiety attacks & they are no fun.  Actually, they feel just like a heart attack but they are not.  My doctor prescribed "Lorazepam" which is a pill to take when you get an attack.  These days I seldom get anxiety attacks but do suffer chest pains from anxiety.  Not fun either!  I find that keeping away from a lot of bad news on the media helps to see a better world.  There is just too much news & information our there & you really don't need to hear about all the violence, killings & robberies.  Learn to relax & remember what Alfred Newman used to say, "What Me Worry!"


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2019)

Please get your script refilled and take it.  I find half a Dramamine puts me to sleep.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

I just saw this thread conversation,  @oldal 
I wanted to say hello!  

My suggestion would be to try to find something else entirely,  to occupy yourself with, instead of even trying to sleep when you cannot.

Getting on here and chatting with people is a terrific thing to do.

And maybe there is some computer game, such as the games in our own forum game section,
Or maybe watch something.  Anything that could change your mind focus, is what I would try.

I like how honest you are.  Life is very difficult at times.  There are some nice people here, I notice.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 2, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to have anxiety attacks & they are no fun.  Actually, they feel just like a heart attack but they are not.  My doctor prescribed "Lorazepam" which is a pill to take when you get an attack.  These days I seldom get anxiety attacks but do suffer chest pains from anxiety.  Not fun either!  I find that keeping away from a lot of bad news on the media helps to see a better world.  There is just too much news & information our there & you really don't need to hear about all the violence, killings & robberies.  Learn to relax & remember what Alfred Newman used to say, "What Me Worry!"


I’ve got a lorazepam but rarely use it and couldn’t remember the name of it last night and then forgot about it. It does work good.
I agree with Johns suggestion. Decrease as many stresses in your life as possible. That’s the reason I don’t watch the news. Reading books and watching non violent movies seems to help some


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2019)

oldal said:


> Reading and posting in this thread has got my mind off being alone. I want to thank you all for caring enough to help me through this, it's not entirely gone yet, but the worst is over, and I should be able to sleep.


Oldal, sending you warm thoughts and hoping the anxiety steadily subsides for you.  You've had some good advice, try and stay positive and relax if you can.  Get your mind off of it, posting here is excellent for you, lots of caring folks to be sure.

  In addition to that, use music, TV, etc. as already recommended.  You'll get through this, it already sounds favorable, and I think you'll get some sleep tonight too.  I have no experience with panic attacks, but I have been very stressed at times, breathe deep, think positive thoughts....our minds are very powerful if we try and lead them in a good direction. 

PS:  I agree completely with Keesha, magnesium is very relaxing either with an Epsom Salts bath or a magnesium supplement.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2019)

Cold medication like Nyquil syrup knock me out fast.
I rarely use it though.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

@oldal  =  How are you doing today, did you get any sleep last night?  Make sure you have a supply of your medicine always available if you get the attacks when you're left alone.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 2, 2019)

oldal said:


> my granddaughter and her husband and 3 kids. They went to friends and car won't start  so spending the night. It's the sudden shock that started anxiety. I keep *Xanax * for emergency use but used last of it on when I was left alone on Thanksgiving


Oh my God left alone on Thanksgiving when you have them living with you!


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 2, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> You need to stop thinking about being alone and distract your mind with something. Play your favourite music, or your favourite film...lose yourself in something.


Like solitaire, having a game nite or evening canasta...nobody wants to I forget that.


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Dec 2, 2019)

I hope you're feeling better, Al. Yes - this seems like a wonderful place for support.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 2, 2019)

Same thing happens to me when the power goes out. For some reason it gives me a feeling of doom. So sorry you suffer from this. Last time I had to bother a neighbor to help me calm down. I was even thinking of calling 911 if they told me to get lost. Thankfully a lot of people suffer from anxiety so they understand what it is. Just an few minutes hanging out made a big difference.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’ve got a lorazepam but rarely use it and couldn’t remember the name of it last night and then forgot about it. It does work good.
> I agree with Johns suggestion. Decrease as many stresses in your life as possible. That’s the reason I don’t watch the news. Reading books and watching non violent movies seems to help some


Yes, Keesha, I agree.  We watched all the 9 years of The Waltons.  You know there wasn't one murder there, not one rape, not one bombing, not one suicide.  It was so relaxing & it showed the best in people.  The news on TV these days shows the worse elements of our society.  Just plain folks like you & me will never be on the news.  We don't rape, kill nor do we blow up buildings or do mass shootings!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey oldal.... Close your eyes, think of me sitting on the other end of the couch... with a 40 oz of Forty Creek Whiskey... I pour you a good size of glass, and myself... We start out with a bit of depression talk, but on the 3rd or 4th glass we are laughing so hard, and no thought of the anxiety or depression...


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Dec 3, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Yes, Keesha, I agree.  We watched all the 9 years of The Waltons.  You know there wasn't one murder there, not one rape, not one bombing, not one suicide.  It was so relaxing & it showed the best in people.  The news on TV these days shows the worse elements of our society.  Just plain folks like you & me will never be on the news.  We don't rape, kill nor do we blow up buildings or do mass shootings!


 Bless you Packer - you are so right!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Yes, Keesha, I agree.  We watched all the 9 years of The Waltons.  You know there wasn't one murder there, not one rape, not one bombing, not one suicide.  It was so relaxing & it showed the best in people.  The news on TV these days shows the worse elements of our society.  Just plain folks like you & me will never be on the news.  We don't rape, kill nor do we blow up buildings or do mass shootings!


Shows like The Waltons are so innocent & soothing.
My favourite shows are Heartland, Wind at my Back, and Anne with an E ( Anne of Green Gables ), Murdock Mysteries! Murdock mysteries is the only show that has murders but you don’t see anything gruesome at all. Surprisingly they are all Canadian made and normally Canada sucks at television. Our shows are usually so lame but I guess I must like lame.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 5, 2019)

Loved the Waltons!


----------



## cheviee (Dec 5, 2019)

This is why people need pets


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2019)

Love the pets


----------



## gennie (Dec 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Might I suggest a slug of a good single malt?
> It has an immediate calming affect
> 
> I never have anxiety, but any ol' excuse....


I don't care for scotch but a shot of dark Bacardi in a glass of warm milk is very calming for me.


----------



## rgp (Dec 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Might I suggest a slug of a good single malt?
> It has an immediate calming affect
> 
> I never have anxiety, but any ol' excuse....





  Think tonight I'll knock back a Crown......just in case _you_ have one.....


----------



## Squirl (Dec 5, 2019)

Dog or cat companion might be a consideration to assist during alone times.


----------



## charry (Dec 5, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to have anxiety attacks & they are no fun.  Actually, they feel just like a heart attack but they are not.  My doctor prescribed "Lorazepam" which is a pill to take when you get an attack.  These days I seldom get anxiety attacks but do suffer chest pains from anxiety.  Not fun either!  I find that keeping away from a lot of bad news on the media helps to see a better world.  There is just too much news & information our there & you really don't need to hear about all the violence, killings & robberies.  Learn to relax & remember what Alfred Newman used to say, "What Me Worry!"




how did you find lorazepan john.......i took them ,in my early days of the menopause....i was prescribed 1mg,  but  only took a quarter of the tablet.......didnt like this tablet at all !!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 6, 2019)

I went to 2 different doctors about anxiety attacks & got no hope from them.  Then someone told me to see a pharmacist since they know more about drugs & more up to date than most doctors.  Sure enough the pharmacist recommended 3 different drugs.  So when I returned to the doctor for a prescription; he wrote one out for Lorazepan.  Just had an attack last night because of bad, violent TV shows, took Lorazepan & I sleep for 8 hours solid.  Attack went away after a few minutes of using the lorazepan


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 6, 2019)

Be careful about using pot. Pot caused my panic attacks, as I bioconcentrated THC in my system. As soon as I gave it up, my panic attacks stopped. 

Everyone is different. What works for some, may not work for others. Again, be careful.

That same caveat applies to pharmaceuticals. Listen to your body. Take things slowly.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 6, 2019)

This is most certainly true . I’ve said this many times, it’s not for everyone. Also strain choice is important. Some people shouldnt use pure sativas. Sativas produce more of a head high whereas pure indica is more of a body high which is best for pain.

I can remember years ago getting some stuff off my friend of 40 some years , which caused all kinds of panic in me. I’d later learned that it was a pure sativa strain which he normally never got. That was my introduction into sativas which unfortunately wasn’t a good one.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 6, 2019)

charry said:


> how did you find lorazepan john.......i took them ,in my early days of the menopause....i was prescribed 1mg,  but  only took a quarter of the tablet.......didnt like this tablet at all !!


I’m a lightweight with this stuff also. It was prescribed but I rarely needed to take it but when I did it would knock me right out. My husband still jokes about it being great for shutting me up lol


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 6, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Be careful about using pot. Pot caused my panic attacks, as I bioconcentrated THC in my system. As soon as I gave it up, my panic attacks stopped.
> 
> Everyone is different. What works for some, may not work for others. Again, be careful.
> 
> That same caveat applies to pharmaceuticals. Listen to your body. Take things slowly.


I don't do pot of any sort.  Problem solved.  I do listen to my body very, very carefully; especially when I am on the tread-mill walking.  Maybe that is why I am still around.  LOL


----------



## Keesha (Dec 6, 2019)

And I do use which is absolutely the reason why I’m still around . Problem solved. 

Let’s not take something we don’t use or understand and condemn it as bad.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 6, 2019)

Love meditation.  Its wonderful.  Been doing it for years, often deep meditation.  For 30 minutes a day or more. Enjoy!


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Shows like The Waltons are so innocent & soothing.
> My favourite shows are Heartland, Wind at my Back, and Anne with an E ( Anne of Green Gables ), Murdock Mysteries! Murdock mysteries is the only show that has murders but you don’t see anything gruesome at all. Surprisingly they are all Canadian made and normally Canada sucks at television. Our shows are usually so lame but I guess I must like lame.


I'm moving by there right as soon as I can!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 6, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Love meditation.  Its wonderful.  Been doing it for years, often deep meditation.  For 30 minutes a day or more. Enjoy!


I've heard so much good stuff about meditation, but I simply can't do it.  A couple of times I tried and just could not concentrate, my mind was all over the place.  I even tried humming,  "OooOom!", didn't work and I felt like a looney.


----------



## oldal (Dec 6, 2019)

The anxiety is back, not as bad as before but enough to keep me from eating. Anxiety along with sciatica not good. I went to a chiropractor Thursday and today helps a lot but comes back after few hours.


----------



## oldal (Dec 6, 2019)

Squirl said:


> Dog or cat companion might be a consideration to assist during alone times.


I have 2 cats, but most of the time I don't see them, they stay upstairs in kids room.


----------



## Lara (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi Oldal. I know someone who has certain triggers for anxiety attacks too. He usually feels like he can't breathe and is going to die. I remind him that it could be an anxiety attack and just knowing what the problem is kind of a relief right there.

Then I remind him to close his eyes, take slow deep breaths, concentrate on breathing in through his nose as deeply as is comfortable, to concentrate on how the air feels so good as it fills his lungs, to hold it for a few seconds, and then to slowly blow it out through his mouth as he listens to the wind of his breath. He does this 3 times in succession and then he tells me "I'm fine now". We talk for a little while so I know he's okay and then he's tired and can sleep.

I think concentrating on his breathing takes his mind off what was causing the anxiety. Plus it's just very calming to remember to breath in a nice deep consistent rhythm.

Well, I have to go to bed now myself but you will be in my prayers. Goodnight. I hope you feel better now.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

It seems that anxiety attacks, at least for me, are brought on when the mind gets overloaded.  The other day I was away for several hours taking care of things, then I tried to hoke my TV to work off my stereo amplifier & finally I ended up watching some real bad stressful murder shows.  The mind gets overburdened with bad stuff & too much of it & then the anxiety attack comes around.  Shouldn't happen to a retired guy & it generally doesn't but sometimes bad days come around.  Secret is to relax & don't do too much.  Never mind that multi-tasking crap that society seems to honour that everyone must be doing.  I am sure that multi-tasking is real bad for your health.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 7, 2019)

Some have referenced violent TV shows as a trigger for panic attacks. I couldn't agree more! While I no longer have panic attacks, I do know that watching police and hospital shows makes me ill at ease. Most are very realistic, these days, and who needs to see violent deaths and gore filled surgeries day in, day out? When Janet queues them up, I normally let her know that I'll be in back, reading. I have tried to stop watching the news, also, because I find most of it pretty depressing, but my curiosity keeps pulling me back to tuning in.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 7, 2019)

Those gritty police dramas are the pits as well.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I've heard so much good stuff about meditation, but I simply can't do it.  A couple of times I tried and just could not concentrate, my mind was all over the place.  I even tried humming,  "OooOom!", didn't work and I felt like a looney.


It took me about 6 months of daily meditating to clear my mind out.  That's the purpose of meditation.  If you give up without being consistent and persistent with it, then you don't reap the benefits.  Each time your mind wanders, simply bless it and recenter.  If you spend the entire 20 minutes doing this, its ok, because it needs to be done...its like peeling an onion layer by layer.  On day you reach that blessed silence and discover the golden connection.  Then,relax, listen, and feel the wonderful energy calming your whole physical, emotional and mental self. Its drugless therapy.  Don't know where I would be if it wasn't for meditation.  Have meditated daily for 40 years or so.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> It took me about 6 months of daily meditating to clear my mind out.  That's the purpose of meditation.  If you give up without being consistent and persistent with it, then you don't reap the benefits.  Each time your mind wanders, simply bless it and recenter.  If you spend the entire 20 minutes doing this, its ok, because it needs to be done...its like peeling an onion layer by layer.  On day you reach that blessed silence and discover the golden connection.  Then,relax, listen, and feel the wonderful energy calming your whole physical, emotional and mental self. Its drugless therapy.  Don't know where I would be if it wasn't for meditation.  Have meditated daily for 40 years or so.


But what do you think about when meditating?  You might force yourself to think about something pleasant, but it's impossible to think of NOTHING.  The mind only shuts down after death, even in sleep it's still working by having dreams, and some of those dreams are pretty wild (nightmares).


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2019)

Catlady said:


> But what do you think about when meditating?  You might force yourself to think about something pleasant, but it's impossible to think of NOTHING.  The mind only shuts down after death, even in sleep it's still working by having dreams, and some of those dreams are pretty wild (nightmares).


There are different types of meditation.  This link might help.  Its not about "thinking of nothing" its about getting to a "free the mind detachment" in short, a higher energy level of "listening", and there are different ways to do that.  There are formal and informal meditations, nature meditations - like sitting out and enjoying nature - looking at the trees, focusing on an object, like a lighted candle, and letting your energy rise up your body:https://theconsciouslife.com/how-to-meditate-a-guide-for-beginners.htm


----------



## Catlady (Dec 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> There are different types of meditation.  This link might help.  Its not about "thinking of nothing" its about getting to a "free the mind detachment" in short, a higher energy level of "listening", and there are different ways to do that.  There are formal and informal meditations, *nature meditations - like sitting out and enjoying nature - looking at the trees*, focusing on an object, like a lighted candle, and letting your energy rise up your body:https://theconsciouslife.com/how-to-meditate-a-guide-for-beginners.htm


Oh, I can do THAT very easily.  I can look at my Mesquite tree that I planted when just a baby in 2005 and now is full-grown and I am pleased.  I am not religious yet the beauty of nature moves me and lifts my spirits.  I'll look at and read your link, thanks!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 7, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Oh, I can do THAT very easily.  I can look at my Mesquite tree that I planted when just a baby in 2005 and now is full-grown and I am pleased.  I am not religious yet the beauty of nature moves me and lifts my spirits.  I'll look at and read your link, thanks!


Absolutely, Catlady...nature is a great and wonderful teacher.  Connecting with something or someone you love, in an unattached manor - just loving and being lifted up is great for meditation...that will help free the mind.  Go for it and enjoy the peace and calm healing of the time you take in mediation each day.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 7, 2019)

oldal said:


> Reading and posting in this thread has got my mind off being alone. I want to thank you all for caring enough to help me through this, it's not entirely gone yet, but the worst is over, and I should be able to sleep.



So glad to read this and thankful for the members who helped get you through it!   I used to have panic attacks and you are right, you feel like you're going to die and sometimes wish to!  

Xanax worked to completely stop them for me; I no longer have them anymore.  In the 90s, when mine were awful, my doctor happened to attend a continuing ed conference in and learned that putting Xanax under the tongue will stop one almost immediately.  There are lots of capillaries under the tongue (sublingual) that absorb meds quickly.  I still do use Xanax for sleep occasionally, but knowing I have one in my purse keeps me from having a full blown panic attack.   The only one I had from the 90s to now was in 2006 when the plane I was on lost control of the hydraulic landing gear.   So glad I had meds with me then!  And have flown since without Xanax.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

I am thinking of you … I just saw this post.



oldal said:


> The anxiety is back, not as bad as before but enough to keep me from eating. Anxiety along with sciatica not good. I went to a chiropractor Thursday and today helps a lot but comes back after few hours



Try to decide on a few things that might be able to occupy your mind and distract you, so it can subside.  Maybe making a list of possible ones.  Make the list when not having the spike of anxiety, and then force yourself to choose one on the list to do, when you start to have one. ?  Just trying to think of a helpful idea for you.

As you said, not eating is not good either, and might also keep it going.  Try to have some very simple thing, such as a favorite warm tea or such, or even a lozenge?  Or a small snack, to help offset and help blood suger, etc....and to shift mental focus, as well.


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

Another anxiety attack seems like they get worse every time. One hour ago, I was feeling fine playing a video game with my Great Grandson, and then my granddaughter said they were all leaving and wouldn't be back until late. That's all it took now sitting here alone feeling like it's the end of the world and wish it would hurry up and get it over with.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Very sorry how it hits you.  I have seen that they do come on very suddenly like you describe so well.

It's good to see you.  Have wondered how you've been doing.  What is in your area?


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Very sorry how it hits you.  I have seen that they do come on very suddenly like you describe so well.
> 
> It's good to see you.  Have wondered how you've been doing.  What is in your area?


I've had a few minor attacks since the last big one; this one is almost as bad.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Tell us about anything that is in your area.  It might help to chat a bit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2019)

oldal said:


> Another anxiety attack seems like they get worse every time. One hour ago, I was feeling fine playing a video game with my Great Grandson, and then my granddaughter said they were all leaving and wouldn't be back until late. That's all it took now sitting here alone feeling like it's the end of the world and wish it would hurry up and get it over with.


Sorry to hear you are having anxiety again Oldal, I hope it subsides as quickly as possible for you.  Try and stay positive, watch a show on TV or browse around here on the forums or listen to some soothing music.  Please take care, I know you'll get through this.


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear you are having anxiety again Oldal, I hope it subsides as quickly as possible for you.  Try and stay positive, watch a show on TV or browse around here on the forums or listen to some soothing music.  Please take care, I know you'll get through this.


When I'm like this, I can turn on a TV show but can't concentrate. I wish it would be that easy, trying to watch a show, even one I like a lot, doesn't help. Anxiety attack are ruining what's left of my life


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 12, 2019)

I tried meditation but couldn't concentrate.  I tried to daydream but my mind kept wandering.


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Tell us about anything that is in your area.  It might help to chat a bit.


Not much going on here, it is a boring area. There have been Christmas parades in nearby areas. My Great-Granddaughter is in her high school color guard. They march in the parades, I'm partially handicapped, so I don't go to them. I could go, but it would be in a wheelchair, and I would hate that.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

It's good she has something she enjoys participating in, there.  SHe wears a uniform for that?
Do they televise any of those parades?  Or does someone from her school video them?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Here in the Northern US, it's been frosty and there's been some snows.
I've got to sign off here. Hang in there, Al.  It's late, here, in a different time zone.


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> I tried meditation but couldn't concentrate.  I tried to daydream but my mind kept wandering.


My late wife was a Japanese Zen Buddhist. She was an expert on meditation. She tried to teach me to meditate, I never could reach what she called a meditative state. Sometimes I would fall asleep. Meditation requires clearing the mind of all thoughts, anxiety is just the opposite, so meditation would be impossible while having an anxiety attack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2019)

That's interesting Al.  I've tried to meditate in the past but was never successful at it.  It makes sense that meditation would be impossible during an anxiety attack.  I hope you're feeling a bit better than before.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2019)

oldal said:


> Meditation requires clearing the mind of all thoughts, anxiety is just the opposite, so meditation would be impossible while having an anxiety attack.


Biblical passages have been a huge help for my wife

This one of late;

*Philippians 4:6-7 New International Version (NIV)*

6; Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 
7; And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## oldal (Dec 12, 2019)

Kaila said:


> It's good she has something she enjoys participating in, there.  She does wear a uniform for that?
> Do they televise any of those parades?  Or does someone from her school video them?


The color guard has uniforms, they march with the school band twirling their flags. Their uniforms match the band's uniforms.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 13, 2019)

oldal said:


> When I'm like this, I can turn on a TV show but can't concentrate. I wish it would be that easy, trying to watch a show, even one I like a lot, doesn't help. Anxiety attack are ruining what's left of my life


Try not thinking about it or thinking about yourself.  When you are engaged in something positive that captures your interest and attention isn't it much better?  Also taking deep breaths and practicing deep breathing exercises on a regular basis?  Focusing on the breath and listening is a powerful tool, I've heard.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm thinking of you, @oldal  and hoped your night went alright.  It was good to see your messages here, today, that are from last night too.

I know it is difficult or impossible to engage the mind in any positive focus or actions, when having anxiety attacks. 
It's definitely worth continuing to try, whenever possible.  Something that didn't work one time, might possibly work another time.  But sometimes, it just doesn't succeed.  Sometimes it's like a big scary roller coaster, that we just hang on, to wait for the ride to be over.

I wonder if you have any books that were your late wife's, that you could look through to find and take a couple of statements from, to repeat to yourself, for mantras, sometimes.  Not complete meditation , but even those repetitions, just might help a little bit.

Does your great grand, practice the twirling and routines, at home or outside near your window, sometimes? It seems like it would be fun to watch her, if she would do some of their patterns for you, sometime.  I am sure she is at a very "busy" age, though!
It seems like people video everything nowadays, and might be fun to ask her to show you some.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 13, 2019)

All of the diversion suggestions above are good ones, but none helped for me before I learned the sublingual xanax trick described above that stopped them.

With panic attacks, the body goes into full blown fight or flight mode.  There is intense fear and all that accompanies it ...increased adrenaline, racing heart, shortness of breath, an almost disembodied, detached feeling from reality accompanied by a feeling of impending death/doom.  The body is in high gear fear mode with all the physical reactions that accompany fear as though there's a wild animal in pursuit that must be eluded or speared.  It's primal and terrifying.

Behind all the acute panic attack awfulness is a mostly ever present "fear of the fear" that keeps your body ramped up and predisposed to another acute attack.   For me, nothing brought that down ...not exercise, breathing/meditation practices, prayer, cognitive behavior techniques, music specifically designed for relaxation, diversionary activities, 24/7 anxiety meds ...nothing 'normalized' the chronic underlying fear of the fear and the acute cycles.

When my doctor learned about the sublingual Xanax administration, we tapered down on the 24/7 anxiety meds, then started using the Xanax under the tongue at the beginning (first even tiny hint) of an acute attack.  Over a pretty short time-frame, the realization that sublingual Xanax stopped an acute attack in its tracks, my underlying chronic "fear of the fear" began to lessen so the acute attacks decreased.  Within a month or so, the acute attacks became very rare.  Other than Xanax for occasional sleep and before exposure to high sensory environments, I hardly take it anymore.  But I ALWAYS! keep some with me as insurance against another acute attack.  Just knowing I have it prevents an acute attack and keeps me out of the chronic anxiety cycle associated with acute attacks.


----------



## oldal (Dec 13, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I'm thinking of you, @oldal  and hoped your night went alright.  It was good to see your messages here, today, that are from last night too.
> 
> I know it is difficult or impossible to engage the mind in any positive focus or actions, when having anxiety attacks.
> It's definitely worth continuing to try, whenever possible.  Something that didn't work one time, might possibly work another time.  But sometimes, it just doesn't succeed.  Sometimes it's like a big scary roller coaster, that we just hang on, to wait for the ride to be over.
> ...


My wife was a Soto Zen Buddhist, they don't use mantras in their Zazen (meditation), I never could master this, she did use Koans, and none of the Koans made any sense to me. 

It is fun to watch Samantha practice her flag and rifle twirling, and I rarely get anxiety when they are home. She is very dedicated to her team; they practice after school three times a week and frequently on Saturday. Also, they perform in shows after school and on weekends.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2019)

oldal said:


> .....*and I rarely get anxiety when they are home. *


That is extremely important for you to realize.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Just knowing I have it prevents an acute attack and keeps me out of the chronic anxiety cycle associated with acute attacks.


Your entire post about this, is very interesting, Annie. Thank you for explaining it all in detail, and how you found something interesting that works for you, and makes sense.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

oldal said:


> She is very dedicated to her team; they practice after school three times a week and frequently on Saturday. Also, they perform in shows after school and on weekends.



This is all very interesting, Al.  I can almost picture her twirling those objects, now, and her working together with her team.  I am also glad that you get to see her.


----------



## oldal (Dec 18, 2019)

Having another night of anxiety, this time it came with nausea. Lost my dinner, not good because I had taken insulin. Managed to keep some glucose tablets down but still checking blood glucose every 30 minutes.

Are there any anxiety suffers that are diabetic?


----------



## old medic (Dec 19, 2019)

Annie Hit the nail on the head


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2019)

oldal said:


> Are there any anxiety suffers that are diabetic?


Yes.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I've heard so much good stuff about meditation, but I simply can't do it.  A couple of times I tried and just could not concentrate, my mind was all over the place.  I even tried humming,  "OooOom!", didn't work and I felt like a looney.


You may be trying to hard. There are a number of techniques for effective meditation and one of them is to simply relax and let your thoughts bounce around as they please. I find this approach to be nearly as effective as focusing on my mantra.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 19, 2019)

Pecos said:


> You may be trying to hard. There are a number of techniques for effective meditation and one of them is to simply relax and let your thoughts bounce around as they please. I find this approach to be nearly as effective as focusing on my mantra.


Think some of the articles on meditation are directing "deep meditation techniques".  Difference between the levels one goes through in consciousness to reach deep mediation.  Relaxation meditation is much more attainable for the novice to focus on I think.  Be still and know...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

oldal said:


> Are there any anxiety suffers that are diabetic?



I don't know but it might be worth trying a new thread topic, with that question.

I'm saying hello to you today, Al.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 2, 2022)

oldal said:


> The color guard has uniforms, they march with the school band twirling their flags. Their uniforms match the band's uniforms.


I would go with a flag to show her you are there. If someone would take you up front.


----------

